# Early Eyes on The River



## LipRipper (Mar 31, 2005)

Been getting out on thte river ther past few days with a little luck. Catching some nice marble eyes but not in great quanity though. The fish are of nice size around or a little above the 20'' margin. Hope to start catching nice limits soon, but it is always nice to get out and wet a line. Good luck,
Lip Ripper


----------

